# Crying same such a waste



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is a couple of picture of some guns that we had to destroy at my work. I have seen some new,old.rare,expensive,cheap and all sorts of guns wasted in this way. I seen Swarovski scopes Kahles, Leupolds and Nikons as well. We have taken complete police departments issued weapons and turn them to chunks of metal. After 911 we detroyed knifes ,fingernail clippers, file,box cutters and silverware (Yes Silverware go figure) removed from passengers boarding planes by the truck loads.Some times my work can be very disheartening to say the least. This is only the tip ofthe ice berg as to what I have watched turn into recycled materials.
View attachment 1284
View attachment 1285


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mad and confused. I understand the argument that they do not want the firearms to end up back in the hands of criminals but they are the ones that would be selling them (or their agent most likely) . Are they unsure that they or their agent can sell them legally ? It would seem to me that especially in this time of deficits Govmn't would be a little more self reliant when the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have watched police officers cringe at the thought of watching weapons superior to theirs being destroyed. I understand they are (now ) looking at ways of utilizing these losses. This could be monetary or even benefitting their departments or squads.There are those who think that by eliminating weapons it would make a safer enviorment. It is those few who do not or will not obey laws that will continue to have weapons by what ever means they can yours or mine!!!!!!!! I am of the believe let me protect mine and others that may need protecting from those who do not care about you or me. Let them guess am I carrying or the next guy for that matter. With times being tough as they are why raise taxes or punish those trying who work for the city by mandating time off to save the city money. If they were to sell these weapons it could and would probably go to honest law abiting(?) citizens willing to do backgound checks and raise funds for our citys and employees of such. Will my blood pressure has risen and my grandson wants to turkey hunt so I must go. I will tell you how we do later.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a furnace....just send them to me, I will be sure they are taken care of.

Your tears are heard and I understand. However scopes are not fire arms, so is it possible to recover them ? Is there any loop hole ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IPC (Feb 23, 2010)

Dang, there's a Browning A-5 on top there!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know that several dept.'s do sell them usually in a large lot type of auction and good for them for making a buck from dopers. I know of at least one dept. here in AZ that has acquired guns for their swat team in this manner.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Why are they stacked into a car like that ??

I can drive the tow truck


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

We feed the entire car into a shredder and in about 30 seconds you have pieces of material about the size of softballs. This way they are destroyed and almost 100 percent non usable. Pistols are small enough that they could possibly passthrough with minimum damage if fed seperatley. It is so efficent parts including barrels are hard to reconize.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh ok, thanks Rowdy...it is shame for certain.

There is no chance of getting attachments like scopes off before distruction ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nope all items scope,bipod,lasers, grips, bolts etc. must be destroyed.When this happens there is usually 6 to 12 officers witnessing the process. I saw a bolt pin for a Ted Williams (Sears and Roebuck) 22 which I have and needed the pin and did not even bother to ask. Maybe you could come play your Bagpipes next time !!!! LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Too far for this ol boy to watch a sad site. I think I would have to be pleading....or better yet....LOOK EVERYONE>>>> THERE IN THE SKY>>>>A FLOCK OF TURTLES !!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Nope all items scope,bipod,lasers, grips, bolts etc. must be destroyed.When this happens there is usually 6 to 12 officers witnessing the process. I saw a bolt pin for a Ted Williams (Sears and Roebuck) 22 which I have and needed the pin and did not even bother to ask. Maybe you could come play your Bagpipes next time !!!! LOL


 This was a little different, when I would guard for them, the swat guys guys had a room next to cells and if I knew one maybe he would slip me a few boxes of 250's or 308's, as they had 1000's of both, no paper work on it which is about the only thing not documented these days.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL !!!! on the flock of flying turtles


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Diversion of attention...slight of hand....guns in my truck...just think, i am saving tax payers electricity from running that machine harder than it has too.

I am a hero

Maybe I should try it barefoot ???


----------

